# Nissan Swaps GT-R Drivetrain Into Juke-R [VIDEO]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Outlandish engine swaps are usually a fool's errand that cost far more time and money than most people ever expect. Of course, if you're a major automaker with endless financial and mechanical resources behind you, you can do whatever you want.

When Nissan set out to create the Juke-R, considerations like "budget", "space" and "access to materials" didn't matter. Since they had a Juke, a spare Nissan GT-R and a full workship at their disposal, they were able to go buck wild. Fitting the GT-R drivetrain into the Juke required serious work far beyond the pale of even an experienced hobby mechanic, but we'll let the video explain how it all went down.

Hit the jump to see the official video

More: *Nissan Swaps GT-R Drivetrain Into Juke-R [VIDEO]* on Autoguide.com


----------

